# No mppe module installed after emerging pptpclient

## Lucretia

Hi,

I installed the pptpclient and it told me that it was going to install a new ppp and the pptpclient. But no mppe module was installed so I cannot connect.

Is it supposed to be done via emerge or some other way?

Thanks,

Luke.

----------

## steelrose

lucretia i think that there is ebuild for pptp client.did u installed pptpd?(pptp server)?

if not there is the problem.u can install it the usual way if there are no ebuilds to emerge

----------

## Lucretia

 *steelrose wrote:*   

> lucretia i think that there is ebuild for pptp client.did u installed pptpd?(pptp server)?
> 
> if not there is the problem.u can install it the usual way if there are no ebuilds to emerge

 

Nope, I didn't install the server. I didn't think I'd need it to [B]connect[\B] to a server at work?

But, I'll try it though.

Thanks.

----------

## aseidas

You need to patch the kernel with this.

http://www.advancevpn.com/public/linux-2.4.16-openssl-0.9.6b-mppe.patch.gz

1. Download the patch

2. emerge gentoo-sources

3.copy the patch to /usr/src/linux

4.gunzip -d linux-2.4.16-openssl-0.9.6b-mppe.patch.gz

5.patch -p1 < linux-2.4.16-openssl-0.9.6b-mppe.patch

6.make menuconfig (make sure ppp and sync tty are enabled as modules)

7. make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

8. mount /dev/hdx (boot partition) /boot

9. mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

10. cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

11. umount /boot

12. add this: 'alias ppp-compress-18	ppp_mppe' to /etc/modules.d/ppp

13. reboot

14. emerge ppp pptpclient

15. Configure pptpclient !

Hope that helps 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Lucretia

 *aseidas wrote:*   

> You need to patch the kernel with this.
> 
> http://www.advancevpn.com/public/linux-2.4.16-openssl-0.9.6b-mppe.patch.gz
> 
> 

 

Thanks, that works fine now.

Luke.

----------

## CyboChimp

I attempted to patch 2.4.19-r6 with the method above (acutally using the linux-2.4.19-openssl-0.9.6b-mppe.patch.gz) and get "make modules" errors saying:

depmod: Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.o

depmod: __floatsidf

depmod: __adddf3

From what I found on the net these have something to do with libfloat, which I understand is a software FPU implementation.  Is that correct?  If so, why would I need that on a machine with a math coprocessor (G3)?  Should I download and install libfloat, or is there something I'm missing?

----------

